
Job Satisfaction Jumps for U.S. Engineers While Salary Growth Slows - rustoo
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/job-satisfaction-jumps-for-us-engineers-while-salary-growth-slows
======
AnnaWWW
In some countries (Eastern Europe and Latin America)
[https://bridgeteams.com/blog/average-software-developer-
sala...](https://bridgeteams.com/blog/average-software-developer-salary/) a
software engineer salary is three times less than in the US

